# 1/4 OF A BACKSTRAP



## Hawging It (Jan 25, 2019)

Hello all! I vacum pack my backstraps in quarters so nothing wasted. Going to smoke this afternoon. Got it seasoned with Killer Hogs all purpose seasoning and will wrap the chunk in bacon. I will smoke at 275 degrees. Not concerned with cook time. I am focused on the IT. Don't like and won't eat bloody deer meat. Need it a little over medium Well. I usually fry it so not to savvy on smoking backstrap. However, I can smoke a killer hind quarter but that's different. Any help on the IT will be much appreciated.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 25, 2019)

Over in my Venison Roast like Prime Rib thread I have some info that may helps:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/smoked-venison-roast-like-prime-rib-with-qview.270688/

Basically a temp of 140F IT should get you where you want to go.

Here is what a Venison Top Round roast looks like at 140F IT.












DSC_8978[1]



__ tallbm
__ Dec 9, 2017






Here is what a Venison Bottom Round roast looks like at 133F.












DSC_8976[1]



__ tallbm
__ Dec 9, 2017






I hope this info helps :)


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 25, 2019)

tallbm said:


> Over in my Venison Roast like Prime Rib thread I have some info that may helps:
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/smoked-venison-roast-like-prime-rib-with-qview.270688/
> 
> Basically a temp of 140F IT should get you where you want to go.
> ...


Just got back to the forum. It turned out wonderful. 140 IT which was just like I like it. Little over medium.  Going to post pics soon.


----------



## tallbm (Jan 26, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Just got back to the forum. It turned out wonderful. 140 IT which was just like I like it. Little over medium.  Going to post pics soon.



Excellent!  I can't wait for some pics :)


----------

